# [DUP] Benötigte USE-Variablen

## DoenerTier

Hallo,

ich will einen gameserver für LANs mit Gentoo neu aufsetzen. Das habe ich schon öfters gemacht, jedoch immer wieder Probleme mit den USE-Variablen gehabt:

Der Server soll keine grafische Oberfläche haben, nur Kommandozeile. Eigentlich brauche ich doch dazu überhaupt keine USE-Variablen in der make.conf, oder? Oder muss ich alle nicht benötigten mit einem Minus als nicht benötigt deklarieren?? 

Gibt es USE-Variablen, die ich zwingend benötige? 

THX 4 HELP!

----------

## 76062563

-X solltest du auf jeden Fall setzen wenn du kein GUI haben willst

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Eigentlich brauche ich doch dazu überhaupt keine USE-Variablen in der make.conf,
> 
> 

 

mach doch einfach ein

```

emerge -av bla1 bla2 bla2 

```

dann siehst du welche USE Flags angeboten werden und wie Gentoo sie kompilieren möchte (+/-). Gewisse USE-Flags wirst du schon mit kompilieren müssen. Wenn du das nicht möchtest machst du das mit dem "USE" Befehl.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## reyneke

Naja, wenn Du gar keine Unterstützung für überhaupt nix willst ( hömm ... /o ), wäre vielleicht 

```
USE="-*"
```

 eine Idee. Wenn Du USE überhaupt nicht deklarierst, hast Du trotzdem noch die default-USEs aus dem ebuild selbst gesetzt.

Ob das insgesamt eine gute Idee ist, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. 

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## bbgermany

für einige pakete (z.B. rtcw oder americas army) solltest du "dedicated" mit in die use-flags aufnehmen. das gibt dir die möglichkeit den server via init-script zu starten  :Smile: 

----------

## Earthwings

Bei USE="-*" sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein. Bitte in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=202915 weiterbehandeln, falls nötig.

----------

